# What kind of wheel is this and the brake band is unique to me



## Christina R. (Apr 22, 2004)

. I just bought this wheel for my students to use in my classroom. It has some bugs, but I'm working them out (vibrates, poor tension). I just added a picture with the brake band. Does it need two springs?


----------



## Rosepath (Feb 18, 2011)

That's an Ashford Traditional, it's the kind of brake band they come with.
Check out the Ashford site, they have some good resources for spinners.
And of course youtube for anything else. Congrats on your new wheel!
I also teach on Ashfords, they are the most user-friendly wheels I've found for new spinners.


----------



## Rosepath (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh, saw the tension/vibrates issue just now. Check to be sure you are using it on a level surface, so it doesn't wobble. The brake band controls tension, as does the round wood knob on the table - screw it up to move the table higher, putting more tension on the drive band, as the bobbin fills. Little adjustments to the brake band are what helps too,
spin a bit and just tighten the brake band, or loosen it, a fraction at a time, till you get decent draw-on.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I had an Ashford Traddy that I set the brake band up like this. When plying, it works much better to have a spring on both ends. It will work with one. That is how it was originally.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Your flyer could be out of balance. It will vibrate like a crazy thing if it is. Go to this site. http://www.ravelry.com/projects/BlackMary/how-to-balance-you-flyer


----------

